# NFL Red Zone Channel on D*?



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Does DirecTV have the NFL version of the Red Zone channel that comcast and Dish are carrying today?

If so is it available without purchasing the Sunday Ticket package?

Thanks,


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gatorbait2 said:


> Does DirecTV have the NFL version of the Red Zone channel that comcast and Dish are carrying today?
> 
> If so is it available without purchasing the Sunday Ticket package?
> 
> Thanks,


No and no.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Channel 703 and it is a different version than Comcast, etc have!


----------



## gatorbait2 (Sep 3, 2007)

I had the NFL Sunday Ticket for many years and really enjoyed the Red Zone Channel on D* with the host Andrew Cicilliano (sp). I enjoyed it so much that it is about all I have watched the last couple of years. No remote hopping, commercials, all the touchdowns etc.

That being said I switched to Comcast this year after my D* DVR screwed up one to many recordings so I could come back to TiVo. I have been amazed today at the coverage from the NFL Red Zone channel. From my perspective it is almost an identical twin to what D* does, and I didn't pay $500 to get it. 

If I was a suit at D* I would NOT be happy.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

gatorbait2 said:


> If I was a suit at D* I would NOT be happy.


I think DirecTV gets a cut out of all the fees the NFL gets from RED ZONE, So I'm sure they're still happy.:lol:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

lee78221 said:


> I think DirecTV gets a cut out of all the fees the NFL gets from RED ZONE, So I'm sure they're still happy.:lol:


I don't believe that is accurate being that they are 2 separate channels


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I don't believe that is accurate being that they are 2 separate channels


They're not, they're the same channel.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lee78221 said:


> They're not, they're the same channel.


They are not the same. They are different, period.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

lee78221 said:


> They're not, they're the same channel.


No, they announced that they were different. One is produced by DirecTV the other by the NFL Network.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> They are not the same. They are different, period.


Have you seen "both"?

If it helps people who the pay $99/$300 think the channels are different fine by me.. but I'll be over here---> :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lee78221 said:


> Have you seen "both"?
> 
> If it helps people who the pay $99/$300 think the channels are different fine by me.. but I'll be over here---> :lol:


I am 99.9999% sure they're different because I doubt the one on cable and Dish has the commentator saying, "Tune to channel 708-1 to continue watching the Colts & Jaguars on Directv's NFL Sunday Ticket." 

Also, I don't shell out "$99/$300" to watch highlights or the Redzone channel. I pay to watch games I want when I want.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

They are two separate channels with two separate hosts but, most likely show close to the same stuff. Technically two different channels though.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

It has been years since I subscribed to Sunday Ticket, and I was enjoying the Red Zone channel a lot today. If I could sub to just that, I probably would - it would be enough to make me spring for the Sports Pack if it was part of it, and I'd even be willing to pay for it separately. As it is, Sunday Ticket + SuperFan is simply too much money for how I watch football. If the NFLN Red Zone channel is similar to what I saw today, I think for the casual fan, or the fan who really just follows their local team, it will be a very nice compromise and should help cable vs. DirecTV.


----------



## glorman (Jun 22, 2008)

I swear soon after Red Zone went pff today I saw an option to buy week 2 for $5.99 but its gone now. Am I going nuts?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

glorman said:


> I swear soon after Red Zone went pff today I saw an option to buy week 2 for $5.99 but its gone now. Am I going nuts?


that has to do with the mapping to the ppv slots some times you see it on RSN over flows.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

lee78221 said:


> Have you seen "both"?
> 
> If it helps people who the pay $99/$300 think the channels are different fine by me.. but I'll be over here---> :lol:


Is that where the people that are incorrect sit?

NFL RedZone should not be confused with DirecTV's proprietary Red Zone Channel, which the satellite-TV operator offers as part of its NFL Sunday Ticket service.

Full story: http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content_display/news/cable-tv/e3ia76573c6f2d502a10f50e2936e78d18a

NFL RedZone, produced by NFL Network, is a different channel than DirecTV's Red Zone Channel, which is part of DirecTV's NFL Sunday Ticket package.

Full story: http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story?id=09000d5d811f59b2&template=without-video&confirm=true


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

So what channel is the new NFL created red zone available on DTV?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

cnmsales said:


> So what channel is the new NFL created red zone available on DTV?


That one isn't available on D*.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a little confused. I don't get the Sunday Ticket but do get the NFL Network. Is the Redzone shown on the NFL Network? And if so, D* carries the NFL network which means we should get it? Or is the Redzone channel a separate channel than NFL Network?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

bigwad said:


> I'm a little confused. I don't get the Sunday Ticket but do get the NFL Network. Is the Redzone shown on the NFL Network? And if so, D* carries the NFL network which means we should get it? Or is the Redzone channel a separate channel than NFL Network?


Yes it is.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

bigwad said:


> I'm a little confused. I don't get the Sunday Ticket but do get the NFL Network. Is the Redzone shown on the NFL Network? And if so, D* carries the NFL network which means we should get it? Or is the Redzone channel a separate channel than NFL Network?


We get the NFL Network but the NFL Network Red Zone Channel is seperate and we do not get it on DirecTV.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

So now for the football fan who doesn't want to pay for NFLST, cable and dish have now trumped D*. Kinda ironic.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

ciurca said:


> So now for the football fan who doesn't want to pay for NFLST, cable and dish have now trumped D*. Kinda ironic.


+ 1


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

ciurca said:


> So now for the football fan who doesn't want to pay for NFLST, cable and dish have now trumped D*. Kinda ironic.


That's how it seems to me too. But I'm sure someone will straighten us out on that assumption in about: 5, 4, 3, 2&#8230;


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

ciurca said:


> So now for the football fan who doesn't want to pay for NFLST, cable and dish have now trumped D*. Kinda ironic.





scrybigtv said:


> That's how it seems to me too. But I'm sure someone will straighten us out on that assumption in about: 5, 4, 3, 2&#8230;


i will....i will. 

The new RZC is more a spinoff of SuperFan, which has the original RZC, than it is of NFLST.

Dish/cable still dont offer NFLST where u can watch anygame u want, whenever u want in its entirety.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> i will....i will.
> 
> The new RZC is more a spinoff of SuperFan, which has the original RZC, than it is of NFLST.
> 
> Dish/cable still dont offer NFLST where u can watch anygame u want, whenever u want in its entirety.


That is why after more then 10 years with DirecTV I am strongly considering a switch to Dish plus with all of the HD Premiums Dish has.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> i will....i will.
> 
> The new RZC is more a spinoff of SuperFan, which has the original RZC, than it is of NFLST.
> 
> Dish/cable still dont offer NFLST where u can watch anygame u want, whenever u want in its entirety.


Thanks, dcowboy. You've restored my faith in mankind :lol: Seriously, though, for those of us who are just casual fans of the NFL, we're mainly interested in being able to watch the entire game of our home (favorite) team, and just highlights of other games. To us, NFL ST seems a little like overkill. But the RZC, in whichever form it's made available, could be just what the doctor ordered for us less-than-hardcore fans.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> That is why after more then 10 years with DirecTV I am strongly considering a switch to Dish plus with all of the HD Premiums Dish has.


I couldnt do that:
a) Dish pic quality isnt as good....thats why they can cram all those channels in.
b) The premium movie channels hardly show any movies in OAR & thats a killer so i would rather watch them on bluray anyway.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> i will....i will.
> 
> The new RZC is more a spinoff of SuperFan, which has the original RZC, than it is of NFLST.
> 
> Dish/cable still dont offer NFLST where u can watch anygame u want, whenever u want in its entirety.


I still don't think you got the point, which was made by scrybigtv. I get my local favorite team, which no matter what, I would be watching their game, not 10 others at that same time slot. I also get a 4 o'clock game (usually the Ravens play at 1pm) , and Sun and Mon. I don't see the value in the NFLST, but would pay an extra $5/month for the NFL or D* RZC. I DON'T WANT TO WATCH EVERY GAME, but would want the RZC. In this instance, without the NFL RZC, cable and dish have something I want, but cannot get.

I'm sure I'm wrong here, and will be corrected in 5,4,3,2,1.....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

ciurca said:


> I still don't think you got the point, which was made by scrybigtv. I get my local favorite team, which no matter what, I would be watching their game, not 10 others at that same time slot. I also get a 4 o'clock game (usually the Ravens play at 1pm) , and Sun and Mon. I don't see the value in the NFLST, but would pay an extra $5/month for the NFL or D* RZC. I DON'T WANT TO WATCH EVERY GAME, but would want the RZC. In this instance, without the NFL RZC, cable and dish have something I want, but cannot get.
> 
> I'm sure I'm wrong here, and will be corrected in 5,4,3,2,1.....


U said:
"So now for the football fan who doesn't want to pay for NFLST, cable and dish have now trumped D*".

RZC is really just a part of ST....If u get ST without Superfan u dont even get Directvs RZC.

So saying Directv peeps are being trumped is your opinion.
People who want to watch whatever/whenever game which is what ST really is dont have that opinion.

Forgot to mention in other post: OAR rules !!!


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

ciurca said:


> I still don't think you got the point, which was made by scrybigtv. I get my local favorite team, which no matter what, I would be watching their game, not 10 others at that same time slot. I also get a 4 o'clock game (usually the Ravens play at 1pm) , and Sun and Mon. I don't see the value in the NFLST, but would pay an extra $5/month for the NFL or D* RZC. I DON'T WANT TO WATCH EVERY GAME, but would want the RZC. In this instance, without the NFL RZC, cable and dish have something I want, but cannot get.
> 
> I'm sure I'm wrong here, and will be corrected in 5,4,3,2,1.....


Sure, for you. How about the millions of us that our favorite team is not the HOME team. The only way to see their games are with NFLST.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

ciurca said:


> I still don't think you got the point, which was made by scrybigtv. I get my local favorite team, which no matter what, I would be watching their game, not 10 others at that same time slot. I also get a 4 o'clock game (usually the Ravens play at 1pm) , and Sun and Mon. I don't see the value in the NFLST, but would pay an extra $5/month for the NFL or D* RZC. I DON'T WANT TO WATCH EVERY GAME, but would want the RZC. In this instance, without the NFL RZC, cable and dish have something I want, but cannot get.
> 
> I'm sure I'm wrong here, and will be corrected in 5,4,3,2,1.....


While I am an ST subscriber being a Niners fan in Virginia, I think this would be better stated as Dish and Cable have a viable alternative to ST, I would hesitate to say they trumped it though since they are geared towards different markets. D* has the displaced fan, if you want to watch your local team ST is just not for you. Dish/Cable can gear towards as you said the casual fan or the fan whose team is local.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Rakul said:


> While I am an ST subscriber being a Niners fan in Virginia, I think this would be better stated as Dish and Cable have a viable alternative to ST, I would hesitate to say they trumped it though since they are geared towards different markets. D* has the displaced fan, if you want to watch your local team ST is just not fo your. Dish/Cable can gear towards as you said the casual fan or the fan whose team is local.


Well put.

Let me get something straight...I'm NOT a casual football fan. I'm a crazy obsessed fan, but with that said, don't need every game live. Highlight shows, NFL.com's videos and box scores are great and marginally free.

I'm not going to switch back to Comcast just for the NFLRZC either. 2-99 is still analog, and that a deal breaker over everything.

Oh well. Can't have it all.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Rakul said:


> While I am an ST subscriber being a Niners fan in Virginia, I think this would be better stated as Dish and Cable have a viable alternative to ST, I would hesitate to say they trumped it though since they are geared towards different markets. D* has the displaced fan, if you want to watch your local team ST is just not fo your. Dish/Cable can gear towards as you said the casual fan or the fan whose team is local.


DING! DING! DING! We have a winner!


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's just be honest here... It's a bummer for people on D* that don't want to subscribe to the NFLST to not have access to a channel you can now get on Cable and Dish. But I'm sure they don't want to offer it, because they would lose a ton so NFLST subscribers.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

ajc68 said:


> Let's just be honest here... It's a bummer for people on D* that don't want to subscribe to the NFLST to not have access to a channel you can now get on Cable and Dish. But I'm sure they don't want to offer it, because they would lose a ton so NFLST subscribers.


Can't understand why real football fans just want to watch action that occurs in the red zone or highlights of plays that don't but end up in a score. I do occassionally tune into the RZC on ST, especially at the end of the half and around 4:00 p.m. and 7:00 p.m. to see what may be going on in the close games, however, I much prefer the ability to watch what game I want to watch when I want to watch it. If I didn't I would simply tune into the highlight shows on Sunday night. I suspect that is the crowd the NFLN is catering to with their own red zone channel. That is not me and IMO those of us that pony up over $300 a year for ST are not interested in a glorified highlight show channel. So I don't believe the above post is accurate at all.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

RD in Fla said:


> Can't understand why real football fans just want to watch action that occurs in the red zone or highlights of plays that don't but end up in a score. I do occassionally tune into the RZC on ST, especially at the end of the half and around 4:00 p.m. and 7:00 p.m. to see what may be going on in the close games, however, I much prefer the ability to watch what game I want to watch when I want to watch it. If I didn't I would simply tune into the highlight shows on Sunday night. I suspect that is the crowd the NFLN is catering to with their own red zone channel. That is not me and IMO those of us that pony up over $300 a year for ST are not interested in a glorified highlight show channel. So I don't believe the above post is accurate at all.


How dare you question my Real Football Fanness! :lol:


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

scrybigtv said:


> How dare you question my Real Football Fanness! :lol:


+1


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

The real point that could be made is how many NON-NFL ST subscribers will jump ship to Dish, Comcast, etc because DirecTV is going to make you pay $400 for something you can pay $50 for on another provider......I don't think DirecTV should be worried about losing ST subs with adding the RZC, since most, as has been posted, are displaced fans and not interested in the RZC. However they may lose some, like me, who are local team fans but also fantasy football nuts and like to see when one of thier players scores.  If I hadn't gotten the ST+SF deal for $200 this season, I would have dropped it. But I think they should be concerned with not having a channel that other providers do. 

Then again, next season, DirecTV just may offer up a RZC only for $50-100 which I would gladly pay


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

The original thread did not include AT&T U-Verse. They recently started carrying the same NFL Red Zone on one of their channels.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

scrybigtv said:


> How dare you question my Real Football Fanness! :lol:


Remember folks Fan is just short for Fanatic!


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> The real point that could be made is how many NON-NFL ST subscribers will jump ship to Dish, Comcast, etc because DirecTV is going to make you pay $400 for something you can pay $50 for on another provider......I don't think DirecTV should be worried about losing ST subs with adding the RZC, since most, as has been posted, are displaced fans and not interested in the RZC. However they may lose some, like me, who are local team fans but also fantasy football nuts and like to see when one of thier players scores.  If I hadn't gotten the ST+SF deal for $200 this season, I would have dropped it. But I think they should be concerned with not having a channel that other providers do.
> 
> Then again, next season, DirecTV just may offer up a RZC only for $50-100 which I would gladly pay


$400??


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> $400??


I only put $400 since the max is $299 + $100 for SuperFan :grin:

I know the majority of us paid ALOT less


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess I look at it a lot differently. For the record, I was a NFL ST sub long before joining the ranks of D*.

AT $299, I'm paying $17.59 per weekend for 17 weeks. Or, another way to look at it is that I'm paying $18.69 to see my team for 16 games.

That alone, is worth it to me.

But I'm also getting all the other games each week, too. I'll watch probably 4 or 5 games a weekend between DVR and skipping back and forth. Now that price is about $4.40 a game each week. 

I'm not trying to suggest $299 isn't a tricky sum of money, but it has to be put into perspective of what you're getting for it. For $18+ per weekend, I'm getting 4 quarters of my team. Though I love RedZone, I would go bonkers if I had to rely on that channel just for my team. It's great when my team isn't playing, but my guys are on....I need to watch them and $18 is an expense that I find more than reasonable. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't understand the obsession with RZC. As a football fan, I don't want some director deciding which parts of which games to show, some of them on tape.

I'd much rather monitor GameMix and go to the games I want when I see something interesting. To me, that is well worth the money for Sunday Ticket (especially with widely available discounts).


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jul 11, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> The premium movie channels hardly show any movies in OAR & thats a killer so i would rather watch them on bluray anyway.


This is exactly how I feel.

I do like the RZC but I'd rather watch a complete game. I usually switch to RZC when there is a commercial break on my main game.

GO PACKERS!!!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Satelliteracer said:


> I guess I look at it a lot differently. For the record, I was a NFL ST sub long before joining the ranks of D*.
> 
> AT $*299,* I'm paying $17.59 per weekend for 17 weeks.


Since your a renewing sub shouldnt u be $275.94 ?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

renbutler said:


> I don't understand the obsession with RZC. As a football fan, I don't want some director deciding which parts of which games to show, some of them on tape.
> 
> I'd much rather monitor GameMix and go to the games I want when I see something interesting. To me, that is well worth the money for Sunday Ticket (especially with widely available discounts).


RZC is mainly for those individuals that play Fantasy Football or gamble. They are particularly interested in seeing their players (which can be on any team) score or the teams they bet on beat the spread.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> I guess I look at it a lot differently. For the record, I was a NFL ST sub long before joining the ranks of D*.
> 
> AT $299, I'm paying $17.59 per weekend for 17 weeks. Or, another way to look at it is that I'm paying $18.69 to see my team for 16 games.
> 
> ...


I like your practical math!  In my case, I want all 16 games for my team in HD. I normally receive 4 games over local channels which would block out the games on ST. In my case, I would pay over $33 per Vikings game (400/12 = $33.33). I can take the Mrs out to lunch at the local sportsbar, watch the game, and save money. I would get more for my sports dollar (2 meals, a few brews, and the game)! NFLRZ is a good deal in my case because I could record it and save the highlights to my computer.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

renbutler said:


> I don't understand the obsession with RZC. As a football fan, I don't want some director deciding which parts of which games to show, some of them on tape.


Prior to playing fantasy football, I had no use for this channel other then a few quick look-ins during commercial breaks. It really gave me the ADD feeling, especially in the morning session when there are 8-10 games going at once. Now that I play fantasy football, I primarily watch this channel when my team isn't playing. It can be quite the adrenalin rush following all your players and your opponents. Fantasy football, love or hate it, has really changed the landscape.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Would love to pay $5.99 a month for NFL RedZone.....Come On D* get with the program
http://redzonetv.nfl.com/get-nfl-redzone/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> Would love to pay $5.99 a month for NFL RedZone.....Come On D* get with the program
> http://redzonetv.nfl.com/get-nfl-redzone/


I tried to get that, and the CSR told me I would need to subscribe to Dish, Comcast, or Verizon. I said OK, Ill do that, cancel my service. She said, that will be $480 to cancel your service early, or $400 to get our version. $400 for one channel? Suggesting the competition? Directv has gone way over the limit of arrogance.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I love being able to see all my Eagles games, while having RedZone running on my laptop beside me, listening to Eagles announcers Merrill Reese & Mike Quick call the game on the internet. Football Nirvana!!! Thanks D*!

Now, lets work on getting Comcast Sports Philadelphia. Anyone have any naughty photos of high level Comcast Execs??


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> I tried to get that, and the CSR told me I would need to subscribe to Dish, Comcast, or Verizon. I said OK, Ill do that, cancel my service. She said, that will be $480 to cancel your service early, or $400 to get our version. $400 for one channel? Suggesting the competition? Directv has gone way over the limit of arrogance.


You would get more then that.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> I tried to get that, and the CSR told me I would need to subscribe to Dish, Comcast, or Verizon. I said OK, Ill do that, cancel my service. She said, that will be $480 to cancel your service early, or $400 to get our version. $400 for one channel? Suggesting the competition? Directv has gone way over the limit of arrogance.


DirecTV doesn't carry the NFL Red Zone channel as a standalone. Dish, Comcast & Verizon do. To get DirecTV's Red Zone channel you need to sub to Sunday Ticket ($299) plus SuperFan ($99).

Seems to me the CSR's response was factual, and even though the response seems snippy from what you posted, it sounds like the response to someone on the other end of the line being a little beligerant about it. Could be either a bad attitude on the CSR's part, or something else (), but we weren't there. It was an _accurate_ response, though. :lol:


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Dish, Comcast, or Verizon are not the only ones who carry it. Check the link


----------



## spyfish007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I happen to love both live games & RZC. I will pull up games on interest on the big screen and the RZC on my computer. (Sometimes I switch it). Anyway, it is a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!!


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

rkr0923 said:


> Dish, Comcast, or Verizon are not the only ones who carry it. Check the link


my bro-in-law has AT&T uverse in Raleigh, and he has it...


----------



## jdmacor (Sep 23, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> RZC is mainly for those individuals that play Fantasy Football or gamble. They are particularly interested in seeing their players (which can be on any team) score or the teams they bet on beat the spread.


That is a generalization that I am sure you can't back up. I have never played fantasy football, nor gambled (I know, I am some kind of prude...). I watch and enjoy the redzone channel on Dish. It is simply an excellent alternative (*not* replacement) for Sunday Ticket for those of us who enjoy football.

But my point is you can't go making a statement like that. I am willing to bet that there are a ton of DirectTV subs, who don't have Sunday Ticket, who would love this channel; and surely they won't all be interested in fantasy points. It is a great channel for the casual football fan.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Rakul said:


> Remember folks Fan is just short for Fanatic!


+ 1


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jdmacor said:


> That is a generalization that I am sure you can't back up. I have never played fantasy football, nor gambled (I know, I am some kind of prude...). I watch and enjoy the redzone channel on Dish. It is simply an excellent alternative (*not* replacement) for Sunday Ticket for those of us who enjoy football.
> 
> But my point is you can't go making a statement like that. I am willing to bet that there are a ton of DirectTV subs, who don't have Sunday Ticket, who would love this channel; and surely they won't all be interested in fantasy points. It is a great channel for the casual football fan.


Welcome to the forum!

You're correct, I was generalizing. What I should have said is that people that gamble or play fantasy football tend to like this channel. Also, I know if I was still on cable and didn't have NFL ST, I would watch the Red Zone channel. So I should have included that group as well.

I was really trying to respond to the comment below to explain why some people are obsessed with wanting and watching the RZC.



> I don't understand the obsession with RZC. As a football fan, I don't want some director deciding which parts of which games to show, some of them on tape.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

jdmacor said:


> That is a generalization that I am sure you can't back up. I have never played fantasy football, nor gambled (I know, I am some kind of prude...). I watch and enjoy the redzone channel on Dish. It is simply an excellent alternative (*not* replacement) for Sunday Ticket for those of us who enjoy football.
> 
> But my point is you can't go making a statement like that. I am willing to bet that there are a ton of DirectTV subs, who don't have Sunday Ticket, who would love this channel; and surely they won't all be interested in fantasy points. It is a great channel for the casual football fan.


It's a great channel for me when my team isn't playing. I love it. I haven't seen the NFLN version but it sounds very similar to the ST version.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd imagine DIRECTV will be forced to open up their own version of the red zone channel separate of the NFLST. I love football beyond words, but NFLST just got too expensive. Let's see, I went from NHLCI & NFLST to BabyFirstTV - its amazing what 2 toddlers and a wife does to a guy!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

jdmacor said:


> I am willing to bet that there are a ton of DirectTV subs, who don't have Sunday Ticket, who would love this channel; and surely they won't all be interested in fantasy points. It is a great channel for the casual football fan.


That would be me, I would just like to watch the NFL Red Zone during the commercial breaks/half time of my Packer's game.

(And, of course switch between them with DP )


----------

